# clev/edgewater report



## Queen Bee (Feb 22, 2010)

dont know what happened to my post the other day so ill ask again regarding walleye back in cleveland and edgewater ,,appreciate report for both areas fishing for walleyes,,,
thx


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

Queen Bee said:


> dont know what happened to my post the other day so ill ask again regarding walleye back in cleveland and edgewater ,,appreciate report for both areas fishing for walleyes,,,
> may not hear any report, LEWT TOURNAMENT out of Gordon park this weekend





Queen Bee said:


> dont know what happened to my post the other day so ill ask again regarding walleye back in cleveland and edgewater ,,appreciate report for both areas fishing for walleyes,,,
> thx


----------



## portney (Aug 7, 2015)

I’m heading out of Lorain tomorrow morning. Found good marks in the 51-57’ depths about 3 miles due north of the dump last Saturday- was a very tough bite until I hit the above area late in our day. I don’t think many folks have been out this week. I’ll report out tomorrow evening. Am hopeful will get into them.

I’ll be on channel 68, or PM me if anyone wants to collaborate- running a spread of spoons off tru-trips and big boards and my downrigger’s- probably cranks off wire on the opposite side. See what works.

Port


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

With days getting shorter and water temps dropping quickly, I'd bet on fishing in 45ft or less...so maybe check in the mud to clear water transition before running out to deep water.


----------



## B Ron 11 (Jul 14, 2012)

Tournament this weekend. That’s why no one’s reporting.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Like always said wait till like Wednesday and they will get rolling


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Wind has been dog S but is anyone going out for the evening bite soon? Thinking of giving it a go next week some night


----------



## Ski 32 (Jun 10, 2021)

set-the-drag said:


> Like always said wait till like Wednesday and they will get rolling


I'll be up there Wednesday around 10 on channel 68 it's skip. Any good starting points???


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Water has been a mess I couldn't tell you. Idk if anyone has been out


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Another blow out today. I guess all these blow outs will help cool the water down and bring the fish closer to shore once it does calm down. 
Good luck,
Frickster


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

They are probably already in tight I guarantee next week the night bite will pop off


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Lots of bait fish moved into the marina so it's gonna be good in tight once the weather stabilizes.


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I got the Night Fever!!!!!


Ski 32 said:


> I'll be up there Wednesday around 10 on channel 68 it's skip. Any good starting points???


Skip, if you haven't done the night bite before, they sometimes come in ridiculously close and those are the really special nights. Those nights when I'm worried if my board is going to hit the rocks. I would say a good starting point is all along the break wall in Cleveland trolling baits up really close to boards, like leads as short as 10'. Try different baits, lead lengths and areas until you figure something out then follow the clues that you get from the bites that you catch. I do a lot of good with P-10's and Husky Jerks and jointed lures. Good luck.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

allwayzfishin said:


> Lots of bait fish moved into the marina so it's gonna be good in tight once the weather stabilizes.


You going to be able to get after it this year or is work going to interfere?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

set-the-drag said:


> You going to be able to get after it this year or is work going to interfere?


I'm gonna fish quite a bit, definitely more than last year. Hopefully the weather cooperates


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

I'll be in touch we need to get one of us on the board this year!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

2 of my buddies are going out now. We'll see how it goes I figured stay shallow. Anybody been out? They are trying to get the last bit we need for our fry Saturday


----------



## matticito (Jul 17, 2012)

Might get into some steelhead. I've really wanted to sit on the rocks these past few days. Darn work. .... I might catch a sickness tomorrow


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Didn't sound good earlier so I'm thinking it Didn't get any better


----------



## mmtchell (Jul 9, 2014)

Pulled a couple nice steelhead yesterday out of e72, beautiful day...


----------



## Frickster (Jan 1, 2015)

Was off Rocky River last night, trolled from 5:30-9pm and nothing. Trolled all stickbaits with 4 inline boards and one long line. Tried lots of colors and had great marks from 35-45ft. Most fish were 30ft and below. As it got darker they came up to 20 ft. Had 1-3 oz on them till later in night. Tried different leads and still nothing. Troll speed from 2.2 to 1.5 mph And trolled in every direction. Surprised we didn’t even get the little eyes. At least it was a nice night. Will try again this weekend if wind/waves are good. 
Good Luck
Frickster


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for that report Frickster. I owe you a quarter tank of gas!


----------

